# Escambia River "FLATHEADS"



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Got to the river about 7:30 this mourning with a buddy of mine. Went north for a day of noddling. Got three in about 4 hrs. One was 35, 25, 17lbs. Water is still very cold.......

opcorn


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Got to have big marbles...


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang good fish. You guy's seriously noodled those fish? Looks like a fish fry:clap


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you guys talking about reaching in a hole, sticking your hand in thier mouth, and pulling them cats out? They call it grapplingin north mississippi. Definitley takes a pair. Nice fish.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

wow ya.. your not gonna catch me stickin my hand in a hole I cant see.. and that's a huge fish.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd do it! If I had snake/gator bite proof gloves that go up to my shoulder!!!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Got five more today will post pics tonight


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

That does take some might large ones. I would be nervous that I would grab one of those alligator turtle.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *daddytime (4/5/2008)*Are you guys talking about reaching in a hole, sticking your hand in thier mouth, and pulling them cats out? They call it grapplingin north mississippi. Definitley takes a pair. Nice fish.



Ya that's noodling alright. BADASS. I want to do that so bad


----------



## xxinfamous1xx (Feb 22, 2008)

Noodling is a blast I use to go but the FWC has a different view of that. We asked a game warden about it and he said its illegal inFlorida because they have notset laws yet for the taken of nongame fish by hand.This is off MYFWC.com 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=780 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

*<A name=noodling>Is noodling (catching catfish by hand while immersed in the water) legal?</A>*--Answer: taking of catfish, generally flathead or channel catfish, by means of "noodling," i.e., with bare hands while standing or being immersed in a creek or stream, is illegal.

Subsection (1) of Rule 68A-23.002, F.A.C., states that "[n]o person may take any freshwater fish except as herein provided." The term "herein," I assume, means in Rule Chapter 68A-23, F.A.C. Subsection (3) of the same rule lists the lawful means for taking "nongame fish," a category that includes catfish (see Rule 68A-1.004(46), F.A.C.). Those means do not include taking by hand and there is no other provision of the chapter authorizing "noodling." 

Subsection (5) of Rule 68A-23.002, F.A.C., prohibits take of freshwater fish "by underwater swimming or diving." I think this uncertainty points up the fact that this practice is new to Florida and that an assessment should be made to either affirmatively allow take-by-hand or prohibit it, and the rule should be made clear.

Reiterating, the take nongame freshwater fish by means of "noodling" is not authorized by current FWC rules and such practice would constitute a violation of subsections (1) and (3) of Rule 68A-23.002, F.A.C.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

man that's cool....if you dont mind I'd like to come along with yall sometime. I can ride up river in my own boat that wont be a problem. I'd love to get the rush of reaching down in a whole and having a monster cat chomp down on my hand. I live in milton so if you feel like being generous and dragging along a newbie just let me know. If I'm in town from MS and can in anyway go I will. Depending on how you and your buddies feel about it I'm sure that a couple other people on here would like to check it out. I think a lot of us would like to check this out.


----------

